# mexican dirt weed



## blowslow23 (Jun 28, 2009)

how did that shitty nasty smelling/tasting mj plant come to be?!?!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 28, 2009)

Low quality plants left to do their thing in 20 acres, males, females and hermies all chopped together and put into a press to make a brick.

eace:


----------



## zipflip (Jun 28, 2009)

i dont think its the plant/bud itself thats so nasty other than after its been harvested and cultivated & processed like HIE said, that makes its so horrible.  i got two plants from some brick bud seeds groin in my bunch right now that seem to look like they gonna turn out some nice smoke tho..


----------



## fishcabo (Jun 28, 2009)

Mexican sativa when grown properly can be some of the best tasting, most potent weed around.  If you knew what they did with it from harvest till delivery, you would never smoke it.  They basically let it ferment while stacked in the field, add some sticking agents like coca cola or something and compress it into the bricks you commonly see.


----------



## MindzEye (Jun 28, 2009)

My first two grows were with schwag seeds, it isnt really bad bud, they just dont cure it right... My second grow was when I learned about topping, I let that plant get so big that I harvested 1/4 pound of the one plant...

However with my 3rd grow I decided to grow 6 plants from some fairly potent schwag and every plant turned hermie, I wasted 2 months on those plants... Thats when I decided to get some good genetics...


----------



## zipflip (Jun 28, 2009)

> I let that plant get so big that I harvested 1/4 pound of the one plant...


 thats sweet!


----------



## leafminer (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah, Mexican plants can provide interesting genetics, that's one of the components of two of my strains and the first one, the 50-50, (Mint Choc) is great. Waiting for the first harvest of the sat dom. What fishcabo said is right.


----------



## blowslow23 (Jun 29, 2009)

no i dont wanna waste my lungs on that **** haha jw how it comes to be. its crazy how small variables can determine whether a plant will b dank or bunk


----------



## RCCIZMe (Jul 2, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Low quality plants left to do their thing in 20 acres, males, females and hermies all chopped together and put into a press to make a brick.
> 
> eace:


 not to mention ;nails, hunks of bricks and the pop top off a pre 1960 can of Stagg beer
yummy


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 2, 2009)

Ever crack a brick open and find seeds rollin out.I'm not talkin seeds from in the bud,I'm talkin frickin buds-n-stems sanwiched together around a couple ounces of mis. loose seeds?Hence grow ur own.
 I've found flowers from Sinaloa to be potent w/ min. seed content.


----------



## UKGr0wer (Jul 2, 2009)

im so glad we dnt get **** like that here in the UK


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 2, 2009)

Where do you think brickweed in the UK comes from?

I have to agree with some of the statements above, I started my growing with brickweed seeds and I had some fine plants, mostly sat doms though that the UK weather cant ripen to maturity outside before mould comes.

eace:


----------



## leafminer (Jul 4, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Where do you think brickweed in the UK comes from?
> 
> I have to agree with some of the statements above, I started my growing with brickweed seeds and I had some fine plants, mostly sat doms though that the UK weather cant ripen to maturity outside before mould comes.
> 
> eace:



Yeah Hippy. I just started an old friend off in the UK with some of my Mint Choc which should work well for him, and sent him some of my Secret Agent too, that flowers quickly and doesnt seem to get too tall. And am very happy for his return post of Nigerian and Thai sativas!


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 4, 2009)

Mexico has some of the most chocolate/coffee spice buds I've ever smoked. Nice potent and seedless spears of goodness. It comes from a place called Michoacan and they don't mess around, they do it right. And I hear that alot of the brick stuff gets picked premature because if they let it mature, it will be nothing but seeds.


----------

